# My Clippings



## xenizo (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all -- new to the forum but a Kindle user since the first model, and now a proud Fire owner...

Has anyone found a means to access My Clippings.txt from the Fire itself, like the e-ink versions have? As far as I can tell, the Fire doesn't generate this file, but perhaps I've overlooked it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tried to make any notes or marks in books. . .but it does not appear one is able to clip an article from a newspaper like you can on an eInk device.


----------

